# [meetup] Sydney Australia April 2005



## vonnagy

April 9 or 10th

I am thinking about a really wicked field trip. Possibly head up to the blue mountains and go past BlackHeath and do a bushwalk and Govett's leap. (Avoid the three sisters like the plague!)

In the late avo and evening, down a few tinnies and paint sydney town red 

What say ye?


----------



## luckydog

Jeepers Vonn, you certainly want to cover some ground don't ya?!  

We'll have to get a show of hands on who wants to come along.

I'll start.....

Yeah i'll give it a bash vonn, mate.

Who's next???


----------



## vonnagy

Looks like we'll have to change it to April 3, on sunday so manda can come along! Anyways so far its lucky, manda and me  Manda is going to contact nukie and james as well


----------



## Xmetal

It's a bit far beyond my planning phase yet but i'll see what's doing, i'd be up for the 'paint the town red' part!


----------



## fadingaway1986

I'd come... But I'm in New Zealand at that time


----------



## westman

i will come too
any info. update please contact me by PM ^.^

p.s. i got this book, if you want i can do some suggestion of bushwalking


----------



## luckydog

So far we have plans for a photo opp. at Luna Park (Vonn's request) and he also wanted to go bush and get tanked.


----------



## luckydog

This date is coming up quick. I think we all need to be planning where to meet excetera. Vonn, how are you going to come up to Sydney?? Train? Car?


----------



## Xmetal

If he has a hire car we'll make sure he gets his money's worth! :twisted:


----------



## westman

luckydog said:
			
		

> So far we have plans for a photo opp. at Luna Park (Vonn's request) and he also wanted to go bush and get tanked.


Luna Park is good idea
i found that places surround that area, have a lot of photograph oppturnities

p.s. Has anyone been to the Captain Cook's Landing Place?May be it is a good idea for bushwalking...


----------



## vonnagy

Hey, thanks for the revived interest! sorry i've been a bit slack about this. 
First of all the date - Can we plan this for Sunday April 3rd? I have a friend who can drive me, who might be keen to meet the gang as well. If not, i will take the train from south sydney to meet up with you. Transportation shouldn't be a prob 

I am very keen on Luna Park, could we perhaps meet there? What time is good for everyone? 

so far its 
- von
- lucky
- westman
- xmetal

I been have a bugger of a time trying to contact manda - lucky do you think you can try calling her?


----------



## Xmetal

I don't think Manda is in the country anymore, Vonny.


----------



## vonnagy

last i talked to manda, she wasn't leaving until april 9, she was quite keen for a meetup too. 

All my gear is ready and fixed now!


----------



## westman

i free for the whole day, so anytime i can^.^

p.s. magic hour is good too

took this on last sunday


----------



## luckydog

Okay folks so we're meeting at Luna Park on the 3rd April. How does 0900 hrs sound??? We can go from there to wherever the wind takes us.


----------



## vonnagy

hahaha, thats sounds ok, might be better to push it an hour later for me! 10 o clock might be a bit more appealing. If everyone who is interested can pm their numbers (I have lucky's and westmans)


----------



## luckydog

10am at the big smiley face works for me. I'll be the one with the red long stem rose between my teeth, the skin tight black acid wash jeans, red flannelette shirt, wooley beanie and one thong on.

N.B. Thong as in footwear, not underwear (i'll go commando).


----------



## Xmetal

If i can get there i'll be there, it all depends on what i'm doing that weekend.

Lucky are you training it down or driving down?

Side note: i'll probably be wearing my bright orange Autosalon crew shirt, baggy blue jeans and my white K.Swiss shoes.  (can't miss me in other words)


----------



## westman

<---i think you guys can regconize me ...haha


----------



## luckydog

I believe Vonn is now in country so I guess I will wait to hear from him sometime next week. I've tried calling Manda but either the phone rings out or I get message bank. It would be cool to see her again, so if your reading Manda, come on down to Sydney!!!Xmetal, if you want a lift down i'm happy to oblige but i wont be having a late one. Most likely leave late in the arvo so i can get my stuff organised for work on Monday.


----------



## Xmetal

luckydog said:
			
		

> Xmetal, if you want a lift down i'm happy to oblige but i wont be having a late one. Most likely leave late in the arvo so i can get my stuff organised for work on Monday.



I Think i'll take you up on the offer mate! Fuel cash included. 
I'll be wanting to leave early aswell coz i'm under the belief my band's got a gig that nite so i'll need my muso nap before going on stage. :sillysmi:


----------



## vonnagy

sounds excellent - still in kiwi country at the moment, just have been really busy as of late! Will be in touch with everyone shortly!


----------



## luckydog

I've PM'd Xmetal, so we'll organise a pickup.
Mark, talk to you soon, and have fun on course mate.


----------



## luckydog

Manda is coming!!! I spoke to her today (maybe even a couple of old friends too)


----------



## james m

luckydog said:
			
		

> Manda is coming!!! I spoke to her today *(maybe even a couple of old friends too)*



just let me know when and where


----------



## westman

james m said:
			
		

> just let me know when and where


 Luna Park at the big smiley face 

 3rd April 

 10am


----------



## steve817

Where has Manda been anyway. I was starting to think she fell off of the face of the earth.


----------



## luckydog

If you believe the weather man it should be fine and mid 20's on Sunday. Nice for our gathering.
There's a story attached to "Where's Manda", but i don't know the details so "that's all i got to say about that"


----------



## vonnagy

Looks like we have a nice little crowd going to Luna Park. I've twisted the arm of the mate I am staying with to come along as well 8) It'll be a fantastic time!


----------



## LaFoto

Cool planning! I now can't wait for all the photos you'll be taking. Don't forget to also take photos of yourselves, will you? Ah... if only you weren't on the other side of the world...


----------



## luckydog

For info Vonn, Luna Park is open and also free admission (you only have to pay for rides). Who's gunna hold my hand on the rides???


----------



## vonnagy

luckydog said:
			
		

> For info Vonn, Luna Park is open and also free admission (you only have to pay for rides). Who's gunna hold my hand on the rides???



Don't you have to be a certain height and age before the let you on the rides :mrgreen:


----------



## luckydog

Why do you ask Vonn? Are you unsure of wether they'll let you on the rides?


----------



## Xmetal

Darryl, i'll hold your hand! 

It's only Thursday and i'm psyched already!


----------



## luckydog

It's gunna be great! I'm excited too. The batteries are charged and the lenses will be cleaned tonight during the footy show. Go the Eels!!!!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Aww man. I just got back from Middle Earth. There is no way I can make it this weekend.  You b@$t@rds!!!  

Have fun folks.  Take a million photos for me will ya?!

Beware... only a few days and I will start to post my NZ shots! (Got some beauts of Vonn... LOL..)


----------



## vonnagy

watch out mr. ducky - i've got some peachy shots of ya and the loverly missus ducky as well  - i'll have to post'em when i get back from sydney!


----------



## luckydog

Hope you packed some shorts Vonn 'cause it's gunna be a fantastic day with an expected 30 degree C Autumn day. Someone must like us to give us a great day for Sunday.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

LOL > anything over 10 degrees is a great day in Auckland. 

(To be honest, Auckland weren't too bad, the South Island was a wee bit cooler tho.)

Well you folks... are you there yet? .. are you there yet?

(It's really sad when you live vicariously through other forum goers.)


----------



## luckydog

One more sleep!


----------



## james m

I shall see every one tomoro ....

I won't be hard to spot, I will be the one with a camera


----------



## Chase

Have a great time!


----------



## vonnagy

in town - the weather is loverly here.. just doing a wee check on my emails before i go outside! Can't wait to see everyone 2morro!


----------



## hobbes28

Ya'll have fun out there and take lots of pictures for us.


----------



## Xmetal

*bounces off the walls*


----------



## westman

vonnagy said:
			
		

> in town - the weather is loverly here.. just doing a wee check on my emails before i go outside! Can't wait to see everyone 2morro!


i think , a bit hot today....even in autumm =_="


----------



## luckydog

See you all in the morning! WooHoo!!!!


----------



## vonnagy

only 3.5 hours away to luna park :mrgreen:


----------



## vonnagy

just got back from the excursion - it was heaps fun.. i gotta really sunburnt though! It was great meeting lucky, james, ian and benny! i'll post piccies soonish!


----------



## westman

vonnagy said:
			
		

> just got back from the excursion - it was heaps fun.. i gotta really sunburnt though! It was great meeting lucky, james, ian and benny! i'll post piccies soonish!


that's why i wear a shirt cover my arms ^.^
btw, it is nice to meet everyone


----------



## luckydog

Where did Xmetal's piccy post from last night disappear too??


----------



## Xmetal

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19719

Piccy thread there!


----------

